# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Testosterone Replacement Therapy

## whiteman

Is anyone on testosterone replacement therapy? Does it work? I just learned I have low testosterone. It's around 250 and normal levels are between 350 and 1100. It sucks they won't give me any medication until my blood pressure is lower.

----------


## Equinox

I haven't taken testosterone so can't answer that, but by memory there's a host of supposed testosterone boosting supplements such as DHEA, long jack, tribulus, and ZMA. Have you considered those in the interim until you can get the medication?

----------


## whiteman

Thanks for the reply. Yes...I'm going to try a supplement and as see what happens

----------


## Ironman

> I haven't taken testosterone so can't answer that, but by memory there's a host of supposed testosterone boosting supplements such as DHEA, long jack, tribulus, and ZMA. Have you considered those in the interim until you can get the medication?







> Thanks for the reply. Yes...I'm going to try a supplement and as see what happens



I don't know - that "long jack" kinda concerns me, though!  :Rofl:

----------


## Equinox

> I don't know - that "long jack" kinda concerns me, though!



Name sounds like it might treat anorgasmia right? lol  :spit:

----------


## whiteman

Would you guys make fun of women's health problems?  ::D:

----------


## Noca

I am on 10g Androgel 1% every morning after I shower.  It took away my depression, and most of my fatigue, and increased my appetite.  I find it to be an inconvenience though as you have to wait 6 hours after applying it before you can have a shower again, go swimming, or have sexual contact with a female.

----------

